# Westweg mit dem MTB



## Hansimax (29. Januar 2004)

Hallo 

Wollte diesen Sommer den Westweg Fahren. Von Pforzheim nach Basel.
Kann mir einer Tipps dazu geben .
z.B. in welcher Zeit man das schafft, Unterkünfte, Streckenverlauf auch 
Alternativ,u.s.w.
Danke schon im voraus


----------



## Waldgeist (29. Januar 2004)

Tipp: Schwarzwaldradweg von Karlsruhe nach Lörrach, ca. 386 km und jede Menge Höhenmeter.

Literatur mit Karten und Wegbeschreibungen u.a. bei
http://www.schwarzwaldverein.de/SWV_Radweg/SWV_Radweg.htm







Viel Spaß!    

Waldgeist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thunderbird (30. Januar 2004)

Die hier haben's mal in 4 tagen versucht:
http://home.nexgo.de/schwarzwaldbiketour/t/westweg/westweg.htm 
Kann man sicher auch in 3 Tagen schaffen.

Unterkünfte? Echte Männer schlafen im Wald!   

Sonstige Tips: 
- Sonnencreme nicht vergessen
- guter Brunnen an der Krinne (am Belchen)
- stabile Wetterlage abwarten. 

Thb


----------



## Route66 (30. Januar 2004)

Hi,

wir sind das letzten Sommer gefahren.
Der MTB-Weg ist recht einfach (fahrtechnisch leicht) zu fahren, viel auf Teer und sonst halt geschotterte Forstautobahn. Ab und zu haben wir auch mal Teile des Wanderwegs unter die Stollen genommen. 
Da gehts dann aber zum Teil ganz schön zur Sache, und man sollte Wochenenden meiden.
Wir sind mit dem Zug nach Basel und dann von dort in 4 Tagen nach Pforzheim.
Übernachtungen in Pensionen, in der Hauptsaison sollte man aber reservieren.

Etappen:
1. Tag: 96 km, 2300 hm (Basel- Todtnau)
2. Tag: 105 km, 1800 hm (?)
3. Tag: 101 km, 1700 hm (?)
4. Tag: 90 km, 900 hm (bis Zielort Mühlacker)

Tip: detailierte Karten mitnehmen! Der Weg ist zwar ausgeschildert aber es fehlen öfter mal welche.

So long und viel Spass dabei


----------

